# Angeln in der belgischen Maas bzw. Kanälen



## machristoph (31. Oktober 2018)

Liebe Angelfreunde, 
ich komme aus der Grenzregion zu Belgien südlich von Aachen. Bei uns in der Gegend sind gute Raubfischgewässer leider mau. Deswegen hatte ich mich gefragt, ob es Sinn machen könnte, mal die belgische Maas und den parallel laufenden Kanal im Bereich zwischen Lüttich und Maastricht zu befischen. 

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, lohnt sich das (v. a. Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Zander). Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibt es in der Wallonie zwei Scheine. Für reines Uferangeln auf Raubfisch reicht der kleine Schein aus, oder?
Wie sind die Usancen in  BE bzgl. C+R? In obigem Dokument steht was von einem Entnahmeverbot für Fische, die nicht im Hauptbett der Maas gefangen wurden. Was würdet Ihr unter nicht im Hauptbett verstehen? Altarme? Seitenarme?

Bin für alle Tips dankbar...


----------

